# feeding a 3 month old



## mecelizabeth

My Khloe' is 3 months old and today starting eating dry dog food from my vet, but I do not know if I should wet it because she just started chewing it by herself and also how much should she eat of it and how many times a day.


----------



## Sylie

What was her breeder feeding her when you got her? I continued MiMi on the same puppy food she was on. I went by the amount on the package which seemed just right. Three times a day. When she didn't eat "lunch" eagerly, I switched her to the same amount, but in two feedings. You should measure it to start, because it is amazing how small a quantity a tiny puppy needs. Mine was Royal Canin for small breed puppies and one third cup a day. She was not quite a year old when a gradually switched her to adult food. I never wet the kibble.

I don't know what you are feeding her, but most vets sell Science Diet. Most of us here agree that Science Diet is not a very good choice. It contains a lot of grains.


----------



## mecelizabeth

It is not science diet but like in measurement, how much should I feed her and should it be 3 times a day. She eats it without wetting it and it is small bites for puppies.


----------



## Sylie

I depends on how much she weighs. If she is very tiny she may need to eat more often. Do you still have the bag? It tells you how much per weight of your puppy.


----------



## mecelizabeth

She weighs 2.1 lbs and is 3 months old and it is called Pro Plan with optistart but I do not see how much to feed her a day.


----------



## mecelizabeth

I found on the side it says for 3 months 1/2 cup but is that for the whole day and do I divide that into 3 times a day?


----------



## Sylie

Yes that is for the whole day...divide it into 3 times. If she doesn't eat all of it, don't worry...that seems like a lot for a 2 lb. pup.


----------



## Sylie

I didn't recognize Pro Plan, so I googled it. I personally wouldn't give my dog food from a mega company such as Purina. This food seems decent, my big concern is over the ingredient "animal fat". Read the review and give it some thought.

Purina Pro Plan Selects Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## pammy4501

You can free feed a 12 wk puppy. Just keep food in her dish at all times. It will help her to avoid hypoglycemic events.


----------



## pammy4501

Sylie said:


> I didn't recognize Pro Plan, so I googled it. I personally wouldn't give my dog food from a mega company such as Purina. This food seems decent, my big concern is over the ingredient "animal fat". Read the review and give it some thought.
> 
> Purina Pro Plan Selects Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


 Puppies need a higher fat diet than adult dogs. But I would choose a higher quality food formulated for puppies.


----------



## Sylie

pammy4501 said:


> Puppies need a higher fat diet than adult dogs. But I would choose a higher quality food formulated for puppies.



Pammy, it wasn't the "fat" that worried me, but the nebulous term "animal fat". We have all seen pictures or heard stories of those terrible rendering plants. The article I submitted says it could even by euthanized pets.


----------



## mecelizabeth

what is the best dry puppy food


----------



## Sylie

Nobody can say what is the best. And no one food is best for every dog. I suggest you go to the forum and look through some previous thread on feeding. Also, google dog food reviews. It becomes overwhelming, but you will learn a lot, as I did.

Some good brands: Fromm, Natural Balance, Weruva, Orijen, Canidae, Acana.

Here's a link: Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## Summergirl73

I agree with the tip about free feeding. Even though housetraining can be more of a challenge, so can hypoglycemia (I should know since I personally have it). Having a bit out all day to nibble on really helps. BTW, Bella LOVES Natural Balance in the roll/tube (like sausage shaped). She resisted every food I put in front of her until Petco gave me a sample of that. It really kicked up body into the mode of wanting to eat. Now she holds her own in the dinner department lol. You probably already know this, but having Karo Syup on hand (in case of Low Blood Sugar) is also a great idea. Best wishes on whichever brand you determine is best for your fluff  .


----------

